# Business plan



## Jacqui cooke (Feb 24, 2017)

Do any of you have good experience in putting together a business plan or perhaps where I could get some info. I've got one in place but I'd like to make sure I'm on the right liners with everything that's in mine.


----------



## Sammyez (Mar 14, 2017)

I would be happy to give you any advice. I'm a business professional with senior management experience in helping businesses to grow. I like to help small businesses to grow so offer any advice and information for free. PM me if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## GeorgeRute (12 mo ago)

A business plan is good, but it is much more important to preserve the intellectual property of the company! I have only recently started running my own business and I am very interested to learn more about it!


----------

